# Is it better to have a higher TDP or lower TDP?



## savithk (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it better to have a higher TDP or lower TDP in AMD or INTEL ?

I'm reading the specs on a few processors, and the AMD & intel is available with Thermal Design Power of 65W or 95W or 125W or . Which is better for Energy Efficient Processor? What does it actually mean?

iam planing to buy new PC for 3D Rendering , want to use ( Autodesk 3Ds Max , Autodesk Maya , Autodesk Softimage , Autodesk Mudbox , zbrush ) 

please give me ur suggestion thax


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 2, 2010)

lower TDP is better always. as heat is low. but for demanding apps (as you mentioned) first look for performance & later thin about the TDP & heat. you should get i7 or Phenom II X6, provided your budget permits & you expect a good value in return.


----------



## pimpom (Oct 2, 2010)

TDP = Thermal Design Power.
To do its work, a processor draws power from the power supply unit (PSU) and most of that power ultimately turns into heat. The harder a processor works, the more power it consumes and the hotter it gets.

Each processor type is designed for a certain maximum amount of heating power, and that power is the TDP.

Manufacturers keep trying to make processors more power-efficient so that they consume less power to do the same work or do more work for the same power. Therefore, _for the same computing capacity, the lower the TDP, the better._


----------

